# curtain or window dresser



## snuffle (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,

Please share your trusted window dresser contact details for I am looking for one to replace my current vertical blind.

Thank you

Soo


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

snuffle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please share your trusted window dresser contact details for I am looking for one to replace my current vertical blind.
> 
> ...



What area are you in Soo?


----------

